# Food Color dyes used on Alpaca..



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I started with a creme Alpaca and then did a vinegar mordant for an hour. Then I put water in a pot, added the fiber and added dots of food coloring. I didn't stir it, I added a little more water and let it simmer for an hour. 

I did this twice and here are the results.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I did this one in a looser twist for the project I have in mind.


----------



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

Interesting possibly something I'll try out with wool sometime, though I prefer the natural wool colours. We've got quite a selection in Wales, three times as many sheep as people, and a fair range of breeds. I'll post some photos in August when I next visit an agricultural show.


----------



## ManxJack1999 (May 30, 2016)

That turned out beautifully!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

chrisenamels said:


> Interesting possibly something I'll try out with wool sometime, though I prefer the natural wool colours. We've got quite a selection in Wales, three times as many sheep as people, and a fair range of breeds. I'll post some photos in August when I next visit an agricultural show.


I use mainly natural colors with the Alpaca I have been carding and spinning. The lady I am trading yarn for fleece with asked me to dye hers. I kept very little that was dyed and have been using mainly natural colors to spin my yarns. I did play around with dyes on some grey Mohair, that turned out lovely.  I have rich golden brown, black and some great natural colors I have spun. The Romeldale fleece I spun all natural colors..there are so many in the fleeces I have.


----------



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

I'll probably need small quantities of coloured wool for the felted animatronic figures I intend to make, so this is interesting for that. Other than that I'll use natural wool colours, between the rare breeds we have here, and alpaca, there's quite a range of colours available. I'm fortunate that Wonderwool Wales, and The West Wales Wool Festival are both within 40 miles of me.


----------

